# drywall installation in sauna/steam room



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

imo none, this isn't a good use for any type of drywall. can you continue the tile or cedar?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If you need to use drywall, I would use the new paperless product (has a fiberglass skin rather than paper). I would also paint with one of the wall coatings (paint) that acts as a vapor barrier.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not a pro, but I can't help but think that hardiebacker or some type of cement wall should be used.


----------

